# Ace Cafe meet 26/04/08



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

Here are a few photos from the 2nd Ace Cafe meet today. The weather was fantastic and a good number of cars turned up. Later in the day we were swamped by leather clad bikers, sadly, most of them male, but a good time was had by all none-the-less.


----------



## Billy32 (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice Pic's.
Looked like you had good weather.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice pics.



kjansch said:


>


Who's is this?


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

Ask Moo!




moleman said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's is this?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Already PM'd him.


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

moleman said:


> Already PM'd him.


I think her forum name is "sunshine", I could be wrong though.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

great pics, looks like a really good meet.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

moleman said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's is this?


She comes to most of the london meets ( with someone not Mo)


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

moleman said:


> Who's is this?



If your talking about the car dunno :chuckle:

If your talking about the chick it's SUNSHINE.

She was at college in the morning & arrived in the afternoon by her own car (not a Skyline).

However she are MOO are ... good friends shall we say & left together


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm on about THE CAR!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Great shots, and a very nice collection of cars. The Bee*R R33 was also present?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

moleman said:


> I'm on about THE CAR!


hahah :clap:


----------



## JUNSteve2 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't make it had a problem with the valve cap the tyre had gone more than half flat the valve cap wouldn't come off. The ally cap sealed itself to the metal valve so a trip to the tyre place to have the tyres off and all new valves put on what a nightmare all done now


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

the car belongs to the guy with crossed arms standing next to it... a new member from last month.


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

RSVFOUR said:


> She comes to most of the london meets ( with someone not Mo)




yep... 
in a corsa, it's her friends...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Said it on the main thread but a quick thank you on here too to all you members who turned up & made yesterday what it was.

FANKOO !!!


(PS - John FUGGLES & I think what a great idea it would be if someone could change Simplymo to Simplymoo !!! Plus in big capitals would great as well ... SIMPLY MOO !!! Then he could have signature like this :


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

simplymo said:


> the car belongs to the guy with crossed arms standing next to it


Hello Mr foldy arms. Are you there? :sadwavey:


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

lol ..yes & the names Dav.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Cheers for PM Dav. You have one back.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm waiting for somebody to post pics of Robbie's new hair do...


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Gutted I couldn't make this... couldn't sort out a decent set of tyres in time, and I didn't fancy getting 3 points from one of the many coppers likely to me sniffing around the Ace as usual :chuckle:

Will definitely make the next one (tyres ordered and due to be fitted this week  )


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's is this?


You can tell the young lady knows Mo, she is deaf in one ear ....:chuckle: 

Well worth an hour and a half to get there, if just to meet the rest of the gang, first time since last year.

Roll on May ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Good to see you as well Robbie, cheers for coming down.


----------



## doughboy (Sep 14, 2003)

kjansch said:


>


I know this one(you live by the doc surgery right?). I drive by you now and again in a BMW E30 Sport.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 27, 2008)

SunShine: ''....this is RB26DETT - Inline-6; Twin-Turbo Charged; 
Valvetrain dohc 4-valve/cyl;Displacement [cc] 2568; Bore & Stroke [mm] 86.0 x 73.7; Compression Ratio 8.5:1; Max. Power [Bhp at rpm] 280 at 6800 (official) 302 at 6800 (real); Max. Torque [lb-ft (Nm) at rpm] 271 (375) at 4400; Bhp/Liter 109 117.6.....''

MOO: ''WOT?????'' 


:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Spot on :thumbsup: :chuckle:


So did the cooking kill you or as your posting on the forum did you do take out in the end :chuckle:
Moo has a black belt in cooking ... one chop & your dead !


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

Sunshine said:


> SunShine: ''....this is RB26DETT - Inline-6; Twin-Turbo Charged;
> Valvetrain dohc 4-valve/cyl;Displacement [cc] 2568; Bore & Stroke [mm] 86.0 x 73.7; Compression Ratio 8.5:1; Max. Power [Bhp at rpm] 280 at 6800 (official) 302 at 6800 (real); Max. Torque [lb-ft (Nm) at rpm] 271 (375) at 4400; Bhp/Liter 109 117.6.....''
> 
> MOO: ''WOT?????''
> ...




seriously....WOT???
what are you talking about...
   
lol


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Spot on :thumbsup: :chuckle:
> 
> 
> So did the cooking kill you or as your posting on the forum did you do take out in the end :chuckle:
> Moo has a black belt in cooking ... one chop & your dead !





lol...
black belt yes....but the damn steak needed more than one chop.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry I didnt make it guys, I did tell Kriss I was only a 'maybe'....were still getting the car ready up the garage.

Will try and make the next one.

Come on then robbie, whats the new hairdo ?


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> Come on then robbie, whats the new hairdo ?





when he arrived there were all these bikers there and gradually taking over the place...so the few of us that were left at the end kept our heads up and backs straight...
macho man style

THEN...
Robbie arrives with a purple female hairclip thingy...stuck to the top of his head.

lol


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Great pictures! Such a good day, ended up a tad sunburnt oops!


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Was a good day, shame about the bikers taking over and pushing us out in the end! 

Just a request to anyone putting up pics, PLS MASK THE NUMBER PLATES (1st half at a minimum, if ends in GTR etc)

chrs,


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

GTR33-MP said:


> Was a good day, shame about the bikers taking over and pushing us out in the end!
> 
> Just a request to anyone putting up pics, PLS MASK THE NUMBER PLATES (1st half at a minimum, if ends in GTR etc)
> 
> chrs,


Ah, the age old "to mask or not to mask" issue! A great many people think that it really doesn't matter, given that you drive round with the number plate on display the whole time anyway, but, honestly, I would usually mask people's number plates, but I forgot on this occasion. Sorry - I'll try to remember next time.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 27, 2008)

(PS - John FUGGLES & I think what a great idea it would be if someone could change Simplymo to Simplymoo !!! Plus in big capitals would great as well ... SIMPLY MOO !!! Then he could have signature like this :









[/QUOTE]


....which one of them is you then, Speed?......the one with big eyes OR grey hair?hahahahahahaha

Leave Moo alone!YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!:lamer:


:flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

GTR33-MP said:


> Just a request to anyone putting up pics, PLS MASK THE NUMBER PLATES (1st half at a minimum, if ends in GTR etc)


People other than club members and forum users will take photos as well. Suggest if you don't want your reg plate broadcast you remove it or cover it up upon arrival,


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Sunshine, please change your avatar before one of the resident lotharios makes a quip about your pussy.

lol :chuckle:


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

Sunshine said:


> ....which one of them is you then, Speed?......the one with big eyes OR grey hair?hahahahahahaha
> 
> Leave Moo alone!YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!:lamer:
> 
> ...




Thanks baby...someone needed to shut him up...lol











moleman said:


> Sunshine, please change your avatar before one of the resident lotharios makes a quip about your pussy.
> 
> lol :chuckle:





alot of them on here...i guess
well if they try they'll get a response from me...
:lamer: :chairshot :lamer: :chairshot :lamer: :chairshot 


be afraid, be very afraid...
:runaway: :runaway: :runaway:




lol


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

simplymo said:


> alot of them on here...i guess


It's a particular spikey haired hair clip mofo I'm thinking of. 

PMSL.


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

moleman said:


> It's a particular spikey haired hair clip mofo I'm thinking of.
> 
> PMSL.





LOL...and you dont have to be a female to worry, he goes for everyone and everything!!!


Bright Purple hair clip at Ace Cafe...how embarrassing.
:chairshot


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 27, 2008)

moleman said:


> Sunshine, please change your avatar before one of the resident lotharios makes a quip about your pussy.
> 
> lol :chuckle:



....how bout this??











....OR THIS???














MOLEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!:chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Sunshine said:


> Leave Moo alone!YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!:lamer:
> 
> 
> :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame:



YYYYYYYAAAAAAAWWWWWWWNNNNNNNN ...opcorn:


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

Sunshine said:


> ....how bout this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...







LOL...
i aint the only "mad one" on the forum anymore...
go girl...lol


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> It's a particular spikey haired hair clip mofo I'm thinking of.
> 
> PMSL.


Excuse me Welshy. I'm too much of a Gentleman to start discussing the merits of a young ladie's ..................................................... cat.

I was more interested in why Sunshine's first picture was of a RouteMaster.
Is she suggesting Mo looks like the back of a Bus ? :chuckle:


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

Robbie 733 said:


> Excuse me Welshy. I'm too much of a Gentleman to start discussing the merits of a young ladie's ..................................................... cat.
> 
> I was more interested in why Sunshine's first picture was of a RouteMaster.
> Is she suggesting Mo looks like the back of a Bus ? :chuckle:




fpmsl...
better than looking gay...with a purple hair clip.
lol


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 27, 2008)

Robbie 733 said:


> Excuse me Welshy. I'm too much of a Gentleman to start discussing the merits of a young ladie's ..................................................... cat.
> 
> I was more interested in why Sunshine's first picture was of a RouteMaster.
> Is she suggesting Mo looks like the back of a Bus ? :chuckle:


....well the cat has had his pride snipped...so there is no merits there!:flame: Meeeeoooowwwww-ouch!!!!..but since you all so interested i'll intoduce him to you:

Hello my name is Simba (...yees!Like the Lion King! )....I like to chase 'birds':smokin: and scare people.....:chuckle: :chuckle: 

>TARGET LOCATED>>>MISSION DESTROY!!!









About the bus.......Erm.......I can't drive!:runaway:he he:chuckle: .....so I have a cheufeur driven, 9litre(beat that!) 70mph bus!!!!:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Gordy.r (Mar 17, 2007)

Looks lieka really good meet!

Just a quick one though, where does everyone get the polished / chrome look engine piping / parts from?

Thanks




kjansch said:


>


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Check out the for sale section and there are often people selling polished parts there. As I understand many engineering places will do it for you if you supply the parts to them. 

I have a twin turbo pipe and cambelt cover for sale (not polished) if you want?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Or you could do it yourself. The GTROC has a loan and return policy on cam covers and pipes. You simply borrow the Club's set get them polished, sprayed etc. and then swap them with your own and send us your old ones back


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Sunshine said:


> About the bus.......Erm.......I can't drive!:runaway


Something else you have in common with Mo .....:chuckle:


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 27, 2008)

Anymore pix from the meet?Shame I was late....was balancing wheels in college


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Gordy ..try RK tuning thats where I got mine from.


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

Robbie 733 said:


> Something else you have in common with Mo .....:chuckle:





let me see....

i've beaten you at millbrook, so...
...you do the math, cant be bothered...lol


----------



## fonejacker17 (Jan 30, 2008)

Pharoahe said:


> Great shots, and a very nice collection of cars. The Bee*R R33 was also present?


love your web site..


----------

